
Why do I need to quit my job this year?  - not_paul_graham
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/why-do-i-need-to-quit-my-job-this-year/
======
GoldenMonkey
Best part of the article:

"If someone insists they need to be in prison even though the door is unlocked
then I am not going to argue. They are free to stay in prison."

------
annapurna
Thanks for the article. Have laid out my plans to move out of my current job
to work in a startup within the next three months.

~~~
crixlet
Curious to hear what that 90 day plan looks like. I'm in a similar position.

